# Gezondheids Magazine > Nieuwtjes over gezondheid en welzijn >  Verzet tegen bezuinigingen zorg - AD.nl

## Luuss0404

*Verzet tegen bezuinigingen zorg*

UTRECHT - Diverse organisaties keren zich tegen de bezuinigingen in de zorg die minister Ab Klink van Volksgezondheid maandag bekend heeft gemaakt. Hij wil onder meer een eigen bijdrage invoeren voor bezoek aan de logopedist of ergotherapeut.
Die bijdrage zou 10 euro zijn per behandeling. De gratis tandartshulp voor jongeren tussen de 18 en 22 jaar wordt ook geschrapt, als het aan de minister ligt.

Volgens de belangenorganisatie van tandartsen NMT zullen jongeren later veel meer problemen krijgen met hun gebit als ze, vanwege de kosten, op jonge leeftijd niet meer naar de tandarts gaan. De belangenorganisatie van logopedisten NVLF zegt dat logopedie geen luxe is, maar bittere noodzaak. Mensen kunnen weer beter functioneren als ze, na bijvoorbeeld een beroerte, weer leren spreken. Ook kinderen kunnen veel beter vooruit op school als ze bij de logopedisch spraakles krijgen.

De beroepsvereniging van ergotherapeuten, Ergotherapie Nederland, heeft dinsdag voorspeld dat de gezondheidszorg juist duurder wordt als er bezuinigd wordt op ergotherapie. Volgens de organisatie staat vast dat bijvoorbeeld patiënten met beginnende dementie langer zelfstandig kunnen blijven wonen als ze ergotherapie ondergaan. Kinderen met concentratieproblemen op school zullen sneller vastlopen als ze hun therapie moeten missen, waarschuwt de club. Ook dat zal de maatschappij dan extra geld kosten, aldus de ergotherapeuten. (ANP)

_(Bron; ad.nl)_

Meer info op;
http://www.nu.nl/economie/2275512/ve...ngen-zorg.html

----------

